# PSA: Change Your Beacon Batteries



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

It is finally starting to snow in Utah. I am planning on getting out this week at some point, but figured I would remind everyone else to change your batteries. Here is to a snow filled winter!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Always a good reminder. Fresh beacons in those batteries gang. Bring full avalanche gear on these early season excursions. 6" of snow can turn into a deadly slide. Early season is notorious for being sketchy at times. Play smart.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

going up to play beacon practice with some buddies today


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Heading out Monday for some touring. Picking up new double As this weekend.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm such a pussy. I love the terrain that requires the avy gear, but don't think I'd have the balls to do it.

Some of the low safe terrain Snowolf posted a while back (in his backcountry course thread) looks appetizing though. Maybe one day.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Always a good reminder. Fresh beacons in those batteries gang. Bring full avalanche gear on these early season excursions. 6" of snow can turn into a deadly slide. Early season is notorious for being sketchy at times. Play smart.


Reminds me of this chick I saw at Loveland today. She was wearing a HEAVY winter jacket, pants, gloves, and also had a 30(ish) litter backcountry pack.

I just kept thinking "why?" . . . "It's 40 degrees out and there is only 1 run open" Can't imagine what she wears during the normal season:laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ah the early season full gear skier/riders. Yeah that does crack me up. I've seen a ton of opening days where people were wearing puffies. The conditions were spring style. Dudes had to have been sweating their nuts off.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Already changed mine out, but always a great reminder!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jdang307 said:


> I'm such a pussy. I love the terrain that requires the avy gear, but don't think I'd have the balls to do it.
> 
> Some of the low safe terrain Snowolf posted a while back (in his backcountry course thread) looks appetizing though. Maybe one day.


Do it up man! Get to know folks in your area that are experienced in the backcountry. Most are plenty willing to help out the newbies as long as you're clear that you're serious about learning the ropes. If I'm out with people I don't really know or I'm out on my own, I'm a 20 degree meadow skipper. You can definitely ride backcountry while completely avoiding avalanche terrain if you know how to read the terrain and the conditions.


----------

